# on/off de alternador de coche según rpm



## eqp53 (Oct 12, 2009)

Estoy tratando de fabricar un aerogenerador con un alternador de coche. El alternador lleva su regulador y ya sé cómo funciona pero si lo quiero usar en un aerogenerador es muy importante que la excitación del rotor se apague cuando no hace viento, ya que si no estaría gastando la batería. También sería interesante apagar el alternador a un máximo de rpm para que no se queme. Es decir, un circuito que se pueda programar (con potenciómetros por ejemplo) para que, por ejemplo, encienda un relé con una cierta velocidad de viento (mínima) y lo apague con otra máxima.

Yo habia pensado hacerlo con un anemómetro, pero parece algo complicado. Puede que haya una solución más sencilla usando la tensión de salida del alternador, o leyendo el propio giro del eje del alternador con algún dispositivo optoelectrónico, en vez de usando un anemómetro.

Se os ocurre alguna idea?.

y otra preguntilla, los reguladores de los alternadores de coche apagan automáticamente la excitación del rotor cuando la batería está 100% cargada, no?.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2009)

¿ Y por que no te armas un alternador con imanes permanentes ?
NO requieren excitación y mejoran el rendimiento de tu generador.


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 12, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que no te armas un alternador con imanes permanentes ?
> NO requieren excitación y mejoran el rendimiento de tu generador.



Porque son muy complicados de hacer, llevan mucho trabajo y los imanes de neodimio son ESCANDALOSAMENTE CAROS. Además no conseguiría mucha potencia, ni muy buena relación potencia/dinero y tiempo invertido, y además son mucho más difíciles de regular porque tienes que regular mucha más intensidad.

Un alternador de coche de segunda mano lo he conseguido por 60 euros con correa y regulador, y el único problema que tengo que resolver es ese, que se encienda cuando hace viento y se apague cuando no. Ese problema no le hay en los coches porque cuando enciendes el coche la llave hace de interruptor para conectar la excitación del alternador y cuando apagas el coche se desconecta y ya está, no te gasta batería.


----------



## radni (Oct 12, 2009)

Tomá la excitación rectificando la tensión desde los bobinados principales mediante un puente trifásico independiente del puente principal con diodos rectificadores de 3 Amp.
Esto funciona así: el alternador genera una pequeña tensión sobre los bobinados principales sin necesidad de una excitación externa debido al magnetismo remanente del rotor, que es rectificada por el puente que te digo agregar. Esta es realimentada al rotor, aumentándola, mediante el regulador en un círculo virtuoso hasta que llegue la tensión de salida al valor nominal y ahí la debe mantener cualquiera sea el régimen de revoluciones al que gire el rotor (esto lo debe hacer el regulador)
No te preocupes por la velocidad de giro máxima del alternador pues estos si te fijás en un  motor de un coche normal que llegue a 6.000 rpm tienen una polea que la multiplican normalmente por 1,5 y algunos taxis le colocan una de relación 2:1 para que carguen a bajas revoluciones cuando buscan pasajeros.
Aclaración los alternadores no se queman por exceso de revoluciones sinó por exceso de carga en la salida a lo sumo si se exceden de revoluciones se centrifuga el bobinado del rotor y se despedaza (para tu tranquilidad normalmente alrededor de 13.000 rpm (por experiencia propia).
Suerte!!!!


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 12, 2009)

AHHH, ya veo por donde vas.... es muy buena idea, no se me habia ocurrido. Lo de las revoluciones máximas me queda claro, asi que un problema menos.
 He visto que algunos alternadores ( como en http://www.salesianosburgos.es/modulos/usuariosFtp/conexion/archivos322A.pdf) llevan el sistema que dices tú, es decir, que tienen 3 diodos más y se autoexcitan gracias al magnetismo remanente. Sin embargo necesitan una pre-excitación por medio de un interruptor para darle un "empujoncito" de corriente,ya que el alternador necesitaría muchas revoluciones para encender el regulador con el magnetismo remanente,  y eso no me sirve porque estaría en las mismas. Cómo resuelves ese problema?. Hablas de aumentar la tensión, pero cómo lo haces?.

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta porque me has abierto mucho los ojos y ahora he visto esa web y lo he entendido mucho mejor, de hecho puede que mi alternador funcione asi y no lo sabia, pero no acabo de entender tu solución exactamente. ¿Qué añades a ese circuito que aparece en ese pdf del conjunto alternador-regulador para que sea capaz de autoexcitarse cuando empiece a girar (gracias al viento en mi caso) sin necesidad de apretar ningún interruptor de pre-excitcación?.

No sé si me explico.


----------



## radni (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahora no me encuentro en casa ni en mi pc mañana te adjunto una explicaciòn de como se autoexcita sin necesidad de ese pulsito 
Gracias 
radni


----------



## radni (Oct 14, 2009)

Ya estoy de nuevo en casa.
El circuito estaba en un viejo manual de aplicaciones de Motorola que por supuesto en una de las grandes limpiezas que se realizan cada cien años fué a para a la basura.
Pero el principio de funcionamiento quedó en la cabeza y era el siguiente: rectificaban con un puente de diodos trifásico la tension generada, ésta sin filtrar se aplicaba a un transistor de potencia pnp cuyo emisor estaba conectado al positivo del puente de diodos y su colector a través del bobinado de excitación al negativo del mismo con el correspondiente diodo de free-well en paralelo con el bobinado.
La base, mediante dos resistencias en serie, al negativo del puente con lo cual conseguía que apenas se generara una pequeña tension ésta se aplicara al bobinado de exitación consiguiendo de esta manera una bruta realimentación positiva que hace que se incremente rapidamente el flujo magnético en el bobinado 
Con esto aún a bajas revoluciones (160 a 180 rpm) ya era suficiente como para entregar alrededor de 100 ma a la salida.
El control de carga se completaba con otros dos transistores uno pnp conectado entre la unión de las dos resistencias anteriormente nombradas  y el emisor al positivo del  puente de diodos y la base mediante su resistencia correspondiente al colector de un transistor npn cuyo emisor estaba al negativo del puente.
La base de éste último transistor se excitaba a través de un optoacoplador y su correspondiente resistencia desde el positivo del puente de diodos, y el diodo del opto se excitaba mediante una cadena de cuatro diodos 1N4148 y un zener de 9,6 V. 
Este último array estaba conectado entre el negativo y el positivo de la batería a cargar es decir que solamente conducía cuando la tensión de la misma superaba los teóricos 12.6 V y a partir de los mismos comenzaba la regulacón hasta que alrededor de 14.2 V cortaba totalmente la carga.
Espero que puedas implementarlo y lo pruebes con éxito
Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 14, 2009)

eqp53: Te recomiendo que revises la grafica de generacion del alternador del coche (rpm vs Vgenerado). Los alternadores de coche, aunque son muy sencillos y robustos, no son los mas aconsejables para un aerogenerador, segun varios autores que he leido, el problema es que requieren muchas RPM para empezar a generar. Asi que necesitaras mucho viento, aspas enormes o una caja de engranes multiplicadores muy grande, etc. La recomendacion que ellos dan para aerogeneracion es usar dinamos... Salu2.


----------



## radni (Oct 14, 2009)

Sin entrar en discución con tecnogirl yo he experimentado hace largos años atrás con alternadores Rône franceses de 110 Amp en los que le hacía la modificacion que te comenté y cargaba una batería de 160 Amp/h en un buen dia de viento ( 25Km/h) con una hélice de 2 palas y 90 cm de diámetro en una torre de 12 m respecto del piso que se usaba para colocar una antena de televisión.
No es que el alternador entregara 110 Amp continuos sinó que en promedio hacía la carga de la bateria, usaba éstos porque rendían mucho mas que los Magnetti Marelli de 45 ó 60 Amp o los Argelite a bajas revoluciones.
El circuito regulador (espero que pueda subirlo) es uno publicado en un viejo manual de Motorola que fue a parar a la basura en una de las limpiezas de hace unos años.


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 15, 2009)

Muchísimas Gracias. Estoy contigo en que lo más fácil es hacerlo con alternador en vez de dinamo, y además se consigue más potencia. Voy a estudiar el circuito en detenimiento para ver si lo entiendo bien o si tengo dudas para armarlo, porque no sé exactamente los valores concretos de los componentes y eso, pero MUCHAS GRACIAS, lo más importante que es la idea ya lo tengo!

Del control de carga me olvido porque el propio regulador se desconecta de la batería cuando está cargada, no?.


----------



## eqp53 (Oct 15, 2009)

Pufff.....lo siento radni, veo claro la mayoría pero no entiendo el por qué del optoacoplador y los diodos en la batería.... y ese circuito se complementa con todo el circuito del regulador?.......porque el regulador sigue conectado a la batería....... joder que rabia, no lo entiendo bien. Y no digamos de armarlo, es decir, sacar valores de resistencias, etc.........

Qué es lo que ocurre exactamente?, es decir, cómo funciona paso a paso?.

Perdóname, pero te lo agradecería si me ayudases algo más. Si no puedes no importa, te lo agradezco igualmente, ya pediré ayuda a alguien para que,  viendo el circuito, me ayude y lo consiga al fin.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 17, 2009)

radni: Tendras las referencias completas de los alternadores que mencionas, o mejor, tienes las curvas de generacion (Vg vs rpm) que puedas postearlas ?. Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> radni: Tendras las referencias completas de los alternadores que mencionas, o mejor, tienes las curvas de generacion (Vg vs rpm) que puedas postearlas ?. Salu2.


No tengo la curva Vg-RPM pero tengo estas otras 2 gráficas.

Respecto al empleo del alternador de automóvil (O camión), funcionar , funciona, pero no es la alternativa mas eficiente por 2 motivos, la necesidad de "Consumir" corriente para generar y por el alto Nº de RPM que necesita para funcionar correctamente.

La construcciones DIY de generadores eólicos con alternador de automóvil emplean habitualmente una caja multiplicadora de RPM lo que es sinónimo de pérdida de rendimiento.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 17, 2009)

Gracias Fogonazo... Coincido contigo. Quiza sea posible que los alternadores europeos (magnelli, Rohne, etc) que cita radni, sean mas "benignos" y generen con menos rpm lo que hace mas facil el diseño del aerogenerador. Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2009)

eqp53 dijo:


> ..... es muy importante que la excitación del rotor se apague cuando no hace viento, ya que si no estaría gastando la batería. También sería interesante apagar el alternador a un máximo de rpm para que no se queme.......


Volviendo a tu tema original.
Si tu alternador posee un borne rotulado *"W"* consigues de este la frecuencia de rotación, y con esta puedes implementar un corte por altas o bajas RPM


----------



## radni (Oct 19, 2009)

Aclarando a los colegas foristas tecnogirl y fogonazo: el alternador Rône, creo que era creo Rône Poulenc, francés los habia conseguido en la calle Warnes que aquí en la CABsAs es el emporio de los repuestos de vehículos en una casa que ya no está mas que los "había conseguido muy baratos en un remate judicial" el mismo era de aprox. 200 mm de diámetro por 150 mm de alto y tenía la siguiente especificación 12 V 110 Amp CC  poseia rectificacion hexafásica (12 diodos en puente) montados de a tres en cuatro bananitas que oficiaban de disipadores y eran mas pequeños que los normales de alternador (aprox. 8mm de dia.) Tenía accesible ambos carbones del rotor en dos tornillos aislados de la carcaza donde poder conectar el regulador exterior.
En principio supuse que se trataban de alternadoras con doble salida para carga de baterias de arranque y servicio para barcos porque traían tres bornes uno fino y dos gruesos pero después me dí cuenta que los dos gruesos eran el pos y neg de salida y el tercero masa de la carcaza.
En respuesta a eqp53 si te fijás bien, en el circuito del optoacoplador, la cadena de diodos junto con el zener comienza a conducir con tensiones mayores de 12.6 V por lo tanto con tensiones de ese orden la corriente drenada de la batería es insignificante (pocos ma) no influyendo en la descarga de la misma mas que la propia por fugas internas.
Un gusto de discutir con Uds. e intercambiar opiniones saludos.


----------



## guillejose (Oct 21, 2009)

hola amigos, volviendo un poco al tema original

Yo trabajo para una empresa que fabrica aerogeneradores en Perú, 

http://www.windaid.com/

estoy en la parte de elctronica, haciendo mis practicas exactamente.

Mi tarea ahi es la de fabricar un controlador para la carga de las baterias y del mismo aerogenerador ya que disponemos de muy buenos inversores.

Ya hice un cargador pwm y reductores de voltaje fijo, pero queria incrementarlo todo esto con PIC

Lo mismo, un cargador pwm con un lcd donde salgan v, a, w, rpm, ºc, y sus maximos valores de estos datos, todo esto con programacion.

Mi pregunta si esque alguien tiene el interes en ayudarme, solo conosco el asembler y el 16F84, intentare compensar la ayuda, pero antes de nada, GRACIAS ADELANTADAS


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 22, 2009)

guillejose: Por procedimientos del Foro, debes postear tu ultimo comentario como un nuevo foro en la categoria de microcontroladores, ya que es diferente del hilo que se esta tratando aqui. Salu2.


----------

